# Mintex brake discs. Any good?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi folks. What's your opinions/experience of the above, particularly on a v6 please.

I need new discs and pads all round and am looking for recommendations for good low cost options as comparable as possible to OEM quality ( and where to source them) if anyone can help.

As a fall back I will use JohnH's GB but thought I might ask here too.

Thanks, cam


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

In the same boat, do you mean mintex or mtec? I've been looking at Mtec discs and they supply mintex pads


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Mintex

As revolting a thought as it is Argos seem to have pairs of fronts for £50


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I recently got Pagid pads and discs all round from ECP, pretty cheap. Was the same sort of price as the GB. Seem OK so far.


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

I put a pair of MTEC drilled & grooved discs along with Mintex pads on the front of my V6 a few months ago and so far they seem fine. You can get the discs on Ebay but I went direct to their website and got further discount. By the way I have no association with the company.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

RKJA said:


> I put a pair of MTEC drilled & grooved discs along with Mintex pads on the front of my V6 a few months ago and so far they seem fine. You can get the discs on Ebay but I went direct to their website and got further discount. By the way I have no association with the company.


I have these all round on my 225 and went direct to their website too. Had them on for 12 months now and they've been great. I bought the same ones for my husband's QS in July and he loves them.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I had mintex disks and pads on a previous TT. While the disks were fine the pads were horrendous - I've never seen so much brake dust. Had to wash the wheels after nearly every journey...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

As recently posted..Ive bought a full set of pads and discs for a lowish price (75 quid)
My research into the brand(drivetec), one user said mintex,pagid and drivetec discs are made at the same factory.
Dunno if thas true or not.
As others have said, there may not be a lot in it on discs ,its more down to pads.
Guess Ill know soon enough.
Check out micks garage(google) for discs n prices.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am not impressed with mintex disks, I put some on my daughters car 3 months ago and they are starting to rust already
I put some Pagid disks on my sons car 18 months ago and they look as good as new as they have a coating on them.
I have been looking at the mtec disks for my V6 which seem to be very well priced and you can get them with a coating on,
I fancy the black ones


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I recently fitted GB oem front discs and Brembo pads. Not cheap, but brilliant quality ( and service from John). on the v6 the front oem discs are two part thus saving weight without compromising performance. Most cheaper discs are single cast and thus heavier. Unsprung weight is an important factor in getting good ride correct.

I guess the question you have to ask is: "On that day you really, really, REALLY, need the brakes what will you regret if you fit inferior quality stuff." Thats a question only you can ask for you... and your passenger.

All brakes seem 'fine/good' until they are put to the test....'think on' as they say up home.

Brian


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

As above really, OEM discs and pads for our TT 3.2.

Fronts are semi floating type discs, most aftermarket discs are of the 1 piece casting type.

I suppose you pays yer money and all that

I prefer to spend good money on the things that stop you and decent rubber that keep you on the Tarmac.


----------

